# Twins born at 29 weeks



## DollPosse

Hi,

My twins were born at 29w2d. They are doing well in NICU. Our Twin A (girl) has already surpassed her birth weight after losing some in three days. She was born at 2lbs,10oz, and is now 2lbs, 14oz. She has issues with apnea, but they have improved. She is on CPAP. My Twin B (boy) is on CPAP as well and is also gaining weight. He was born at 2lbs, 14oz. They were breathing on their own when they were born. Their extra oxygen needed is quite low. 

I am so terrified. We were told that preemies at a 29 week gestation have a higher than 95% survival rate, but I am so worried about them. I have gotten to cuddle with both. I love them so much. I feel so guilty that they were born so early. I feel like a failure. I pump for the babies. I was curious how long babies of this age usually stay in NICU for. I assumed 8-12weeks.


----------



## sethsmummy

hi hun congratultions on the birth of your twins. i have no experience in this but didnt want to read and run. There is another lady on the forums that i know of who had twins early. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/1493753-shelbylcs-two-cutie-pies-bun-oven.html

this is her journal :hugs: I hope it can help you a little xx


----------



## Cheska

Hi. Sounds like your little ones are doing great. 

They like them to be able to be strong enough to feed and maintain their own temparature and obviously the breathing aspect but I'm sure that will happen sooner then the other two.
You'll see developments everytime you see them and when they go from an incubator to a cot is a special day in my opinion. Looks like a massive step towards getting them ready to come home then.

My little boy was born at 33+1 and weighed 3lb 11oz. We always aimed for his due date and this was a good thing for my mind as when he came home at 35+3 it was a big bonus and I felt no disappointment. 

Keeping everything crossed your little ones will be home before you know it.


----------



## DollPosse

The babies are up to 4mls every two hours from 2mls every two hours. My baby girl is having less apnea spells, and my son is pushing on through. He is being put back on to CPAP from bipap. Also he is still doing fine with a normal IV for extra fluids. I am very proud and happy :)


----------



## Dinah93

Assume they should come home on around their due date, and anything earlier is a bonus. A lot of babies come home at about 37 weeks. My DD was a 28 weeker, but a singleton, but she was the outside curve who didn't come home until 4 weeks after her due date due to an unexpected surgery. Your little ones sound like they're doing well, and you've been told good numbers, 29 weekers have a greater than 95% chance of survival with quite a low risk of serious long term complications (my DD has some fairly standard ones, lazy eyes that need glasses or patches, a small hole in her heart that shouldn't need surgery, she did come home on oxygen but she had a terrible time with her lungs and had to have half of one removed, she had reflux issues, and she continues to be small for her age). Well done for pumping, you're giving them a brilliant start and it's a lot easier for them to digest.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

My DD was born at 29+4 at 2lb 1oz. She was in for 77 days. It does get easier once you're in a routine. Your LO's sound like they're coming on a treat. Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## DollPosse

Hi,

Thank you everyone. My girl twin is off of CPAP now, and at her birth weight. She is taking 10mls of breast milk at her feeds. My boy twin is coming off CPAP tonight, and is taking 18mls of breast milk. Tonight he will be at full feeds. Both have cute down very much so on apnea spells. I am so proud of them.


----------



## rbourre

My daughter was born at 29+5. She was 2lbs 2oz. She stayed in the NICU for 26 days and then was moved to my local hospital in the nursery for another 36 days. She would have been out faster, but she was a lazy eater.


----------



## DollPosse

Two nights ago my son was placed on a ventilator, but now he is off and back on CPAP. He feeds are back up to normal and he is doing really well. He had an infection, but it has been dealt with. His nurse said he was like a brand new baby today.

My daughter will have her IV removed and she now has her milk fortified for weight gain.


----------



## Foogirl

Abby was born at 29 weeks. She was in for 6. Her stay was really quite straightforward, although like your wee boy she caught an infection and was ventilated for a few days.

As others have said, assume due date and anything less is a bonus. I know it seems impossible but there will come a time when you don't ask yourself (and everyone else!) I wonder when she will be home!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Congratulations it sounds like they are doing great! I had Rio at 32 weeks and we stayed for 7 weeks. He came home 6 days before due date. As others said, aim for due date and anything before would be great xx


----------



## PinkPeony

Doll! I haven't been on in ages and didn't know you had your LO's! Sounds like they're doing really well and their care is fairly straightforward. Just a matter of them needing time to grow and learn to eat. 
Incidentally, mine were born at 34 weeks, but one needed surgery so she was in hospital for 7 weeks. The other was in NICU for 2 weeks. It's been such a tough time, but with lots of joyful moments too. Sending you hugs. :hugs:


----------

